# Bellator #163



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.com/events/Bellator-163-McGeary-vs-Davis-55239

Really looking forward to the Liam McGeary-Phil Davis headliner. I think Davis is a genuine global top-10 LHW who can outclass all but the very best, this should be an excellent gauge to see if McGeary really is at that level or not.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Liam subs him off his back or knocks Davis out. This is pretty decent card and I always love watching Daley fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I think Liam subs him off his back or knocks Davis out. This is pretty decent card and I always love watching Daley fight.


Bad news. Daley got pulled, he made weight 171 but the doctors pulled him!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was glad to hear him pulled though. He made weight but clearly something was wrong and they all made the right call.

I think Phil Davis handles McGeary pretty easily unfortunately. I just mentioned Duquesnoy in my other thread from my 2013 sig, and McGeary was in there too so I'm a big mark for all those guys. But McGeary barely won the Newton fight. He's way too happy to go to his back, and even though he has fantastic flexibility, he relies on it WAY too much and although he's got a nice inverted triangle, he's not a killer with it. He sets it up well but it's really a hit and miss. Davis is a fantastic grappler and should be able to fend it off. McGeary's a hard hitter but Davis is a nightmare to land on. I think Davis takes all 5 for a decision.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was glad to hear him pulled though. He made weight but clearly something was wrong and they all made the right call.
> 
> I think Phil Davis handles McGeary pretty easily unfortunately. I just mentioned Duquesnoy in my other thread from my 2013 sig, and McGeary was in there too so I'm a big mark for all those guys. But McGeary barely won the Newton fight. *He's way too happy to go to his back, and even though he has fantastic flexibility, he relies on it WAY too much and although he's got a nice inverted triangle, he's not a killer with it. He sets it up well but it's really a hit and miss. Davis is a fantastic grappler and should be able to fend it off. McGeary's a hard hitter but Davis is a nightmare to land on. I think Davis takes all 5 for a decision.*


I'm inclined to agree with this, though I'd love to see McGeary snatch a triangle.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like to see him stuff the takedown, cut off the cage and put hands on Davis. McGeary looked like a striking killer earlier in his career and seems to be more happy off of his back now. Davis is a master at elusive striking though.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was glad to hear him pulled though. He made weight but clearly something was wrong and they all made the right call.
> 
> I think Phil Davis handles McGeary pretty easily unfortunately. I just mentioned Duquesnoy in my other thread from my 2013 sig, and McGeary was in there too so I'm a big mark for all those guys. But McGeary barely won the Newton fight. He's way too happy to go to his back, and even though he has fantastic flexibility, he relies on it WAY too much and although he's got a nice inverted triangle, he's not a killer with it. He sets it up well but it's really a hit and miss. Davis is a fantastic grappler and should be able to fend it off. McGeary's a hard hitter but Davis is a nightmare to land on. I think Davis takes all 5 for a decision.


You nailed it:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So that Sergei Kharitonov hype-train derailed spectacularly huh? Damn that was a hefty landing from that KO.


----------

